# Do Andro's = steroids?



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 9, 2004)

Can Andro's give u the same results as steroids?

If not why does the goverment want to band them and make them illegal?


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 10, 2004)

This is one case where the Government will end up accidentally protecting us from unscrupulous suppliers. I've heard some of the newer ones are effective, but the ones who are honest about it say they still aren't as effective as Dbol. Why spend 3 times the money for a product that is half as effective?


----------



## Blackbird (Nov 10, 2004)

I've done em all.  Only good one is M1t.  Sides are more harsh than dbol


----------



## tee (Nov 10, 2004)

I liked M1T too. Its the only one that I have ever tried that did work. Like DR said though, it aint no Dbol!


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Nov 11, 2004)

*RE: PH=Steroids? .. M1T*

Of course I gotta throw in my 00.02 cents in .. . 

I agree even the Methylated PH's are not = to AAS. Took up to 20mg ED for 5 weeks and while I did like the strength gains though off of M1T (and it was only $10.00 for a bottle) ... but damn it - it makes me so friggin' tired. And if I don't drink at least 3 liters of water daily my piss is like in technicolor ...  . 

The Stump


----------



## bitchtits (Mar 8, 2005)

*I agree M1t is the only*

one that I actually felt I got some results.


----------



## heavy (Mar 8, 2005)

M1T was the only one that would work effectively vs all other prohormones, simply because it actually activates the androgen receptors, and is not a prohormone, like steroids. It did not need to be converted numerous times into other substances, as all prohormones need to do before being able to bind to any androgen receptors. Andro supps are a joke to begin with...males only get 2% of all their testosterone from androstenedione released from the pituary...why anyone would think something like this would create any reasonable gains is crazy...or out to make a fast buck.


----------



## GearMan (Mar 13, 2005)

M1-Test is effective, and yes, the sides are harsh (to a degree).
If doing a PROPER liver detox regimen, this should be no problem at all though.

The problem with most prohormones is that the one's you would buy at the local store, or over the internet are not pure at all. Now, on the other hand, if you can get 100% pure, unadulterated poduct... this turns into a different story!

Yes, the prohormones are NOT as effective as most real AAS products, but they CAN be effective nontheless if you have the PURE forms of these products.

I have directly seen quite nice gains being made from prohormone injestion on many occassions over the years, as I have supplied many gents with the purest of these substances at their request.

Purity is key...and the PH's you would receive from brick-and-mortar stores and the internet stores are cut, impure and mostly worthless...hence, the reputation of PH's.

I will say that AAS is better overall, but in the case of M1-T...this substance is highly effective, and can be used to make nice gains provided one drinks plenty of water to flush the system, and you make sure to take adequate liver detoxifiers such as Milk Thistle as everyone knows...but also even stronger liver detox agents such as Turmeric.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me on the subject, as I rarely have time to get on the board!


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 13, 2005)

Ain't nothing like the real thing.  M1T was good but i was always lethargic.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 13, 2005)

I've tried 19Nor-Androdiol (Nandrolone Precurssor) and 1, 4 Androstendione (Boldenone Precurssor)  I have noticed some gains, but l belive now that they are (were) way overpriced compared to real gear.  My Brother by comparison did a mini cycle last year with an oral called Bolasterone and he got fucking huge fast!  Be nice if the stuff was still around.


----------



## Thors_Hammer_25 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Which oral steroid should i take for best results.*

I've been lifting for about a yr now.  Which oral steroid is the best one to get at first.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 13, 2005)

depends on what u wanna do.  Are you looking to cut or gain weight


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 14, 2005)

Thors_Hammer_25 said:
			
		

> I've been lifting for about a yr now.  Which oral steroid is the best one to get at first.


You don't want to do any oral steroids without an injectable also.


----------



## Freejay (Apr 14, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> You don't want to do any oral steroids without an injectable also.



So sayeth the sheapard......However....It has been and is still done, and with reasonable gains.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 14, 2005)

u can doo it But just make sure that it is no longer than 6-8 week cycle.  And the PCT is the most important thing.


----------



## thunderterd (Apr 17, 2005)

Is M1t safe to do when off cylce?  It was recommended to me but i figured it could counter act the pct.  any advice?


----------



## thunderterd (Apr 17, 2005)

i already found the answer to my  question.


----------



## thechopper (May 21, 2005)

I have used quite a few options to include 1-Andro, 1,4Andro, 4 Andro, and M1T. I have used both oral and transdermal products (of course not for M1T) and the only product I felt really did anything for me, besides break me out in acne, was M1T. Even after I lost the water retention I was left with some decent weight gain and strength gains. But nowadays it is just cheaper and more effective to by the gear.


----------



## tee (May 21, 2005)

thunderterd said:
			
		

> i already found the answer to my  question.


I hope the answer you found was no, its not safe to do in PCT. M1T is basically a steroid itself


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

thechopper said:
			
		

> But nowadays it is just cheaper and more effective to by the gear.



This is true...especially when you can't buy M1T OTC anymore


----------



## kell11 (May 21, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> This is true...especially when you can't buy M1T OTC anymore


I was just about to ask TEE where you get it? guess not


----------



## ORACLE (May 21, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I was just about to ask TEE where you get it? guess not



It was banned in the beginning of the year.


----------



## wolfyEVH (May 21, 2005)

tee said:
			
		

> I hope the answer you found was no, its not safe to do in PCT. M1T is basically a steroid itself




it is a steroid......has the steroid ring, has anabolic and androgenic activity.....was actually developed in the 60s


----------



## Guido (Jul 16, 2005)

Any thoughts on MAG 10?


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 16, 2005)

Guido said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on MAG 10?


My thoughts would be, why waste your money on something that might bring 30% or 40 % success when you can get the real thing CHEAPER and get 100% success.


----------

